# how do I start on solving 3x3 blind folded?



## tom0989123 (Dec 19, 2022)

ok so, 

what do I do?
I am a person that has on experience what so ever and knows nothing 
about this subject do I need to know full OLL PLL and F2L or any thing ells I'm missing
before attempting this.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 19, 2022)

Go to J perm's tutorial:






You use a different method so you don't need to know full OLL or PLL.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 19, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> Go to J perm's tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've looked at this vid it dose not make any cence.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 19, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> I've looked at this vid it dose not make any cence.


sometimes that happens. I watched v1, v2, and v3 of the video several times before i understood. don't just whine when someone gives you a resource you don't understand. blindfold solves 1 piece at a time so you don't need full oll or pll. you don't need advanced f2l either


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> I've looked at this vid it dose not make any cence.



That's because it's hard. I'd recommend checking out the V2 of J Perm's tutorial; I found it to be more comprehensive, although I believe it's longer


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 19, 2022)

ProStar said:


> That's because it's hard. I'd recommend checking out the V2 of J Perm's tutorial; I found it to be more comprehensive, although I believe it's longer


yeah v2 is better than v3, it explains swapping pieces and how to solve better


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 20, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> sometimes that happens. I watched v1, v2, and v3 of the video several times before i understood. don't just whine when someone gives you a resource you don't understand. blindfold solves 1 piece at a time so you don't need full oll or pll. you don't need advanced f2l either


thanks for the heads up. 
I thought I was the one who didn't understand 
the only video that was of any use.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 20, 2022)

ProStar said:


> That's because it's hard. I'd recommend checking out the V2 of J Perm's tutorial; I found it to be more comprehensive, although I believe it's longer


thanks.


----------



## Garf (Dec 20, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> I've looked at this vid it dose not make any cence.


That's because the method is different from your usual sighted method. This method allows you to memorize where the pieces need to go (using the Speffz memorization scheme) and you use Old Pochman to solve based on the memo (either a string of letters, a sentence, or a story).


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 20, 2022)

Garf said:


> That's because the method is different from your usual sighted method. This method allows you to memorize where the pieces need to go (using the Speffz memorization scheme) and you use Old Pochman to solve based on the memo (either a string of letters, a sentence, or a story).


right..... and the -O-........ ok I get it now that makes more sence.

thanks.


----------



## Garf (Dec 20, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> right..... and the -O-........ ok I get it now that makes more sence.
> 
> thanks.


Old Pochman only allows you to solve one piece at a time. Memorizing the cube requires looking at one piece at a time.


----------

